

A remembrance of Aaron Swartz (March 12th) - vabmit
http://www.media.mit.edu/events/2013/03/12/memory-inspiration-remembrance-aaron-swartz

======
saintx
This is not an "MIT event". This is an event hosted by the MIT Media Lab. That
equates to 40 faculty and senior research staff, 75 "other staff" that support
it, and ~140 students. So let us laud them for their efforts and
consideration, and properly direct any ire toward the MIT administration where
it belongs.

~~~
rhizome
The Abelson report is due, let's see if the MIT administration attempts to
steal thunder by releasing it that day (or shortly before):

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57565473-38/mit-review-
int...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57565473-38/mit-review-into-aaron-
swartzs-death-complete-in-a-few-weeks/)

------
logn
"From memory to inspiration"? I find this mildly offensive to be an MIT event.
How about naming it: "An apology too late: MIT recognizes Aaron Swartz"

~~~
unreal37
Since his gf is a keynote speaker, and his father works for the MIT Media Lab,
I think they have every right to hold a public memorial. This is not MIT
trying to make up for their mistakes after the fact.

------
vabmit
The event is free and open to the public.

Some additional information- The Facebook event page:
<https://www.facebook.com/events/318892888214473/>

Taren's blog: [http://tarensk.tumblr.com/post/44649373978/mit-boston-
memori...](http://tarensk.tumblr.com/post/44649373978/mit-boston-memorial-
event-march-12-4pm)

------
stdgy
It would be marvelous if someone could figure out a way to stream the event,
for those of us who are unable to attend.

~~~
bensw
There will be video of the event posted on youtube afterwards.

------
danso
The timing of this is a little...bizarre. Not in a "there must be a
conspiracy" way, but...why two months later (and not even on the second month
anniversary, which would be Jan. 11)?

I guess the week-after, month-after, year-after anniversaries are, in the
scheme of time, are arbitrary periods of time as well, but this just seems
late, although it comes at a time when major retrospectives on Aaron and his
life continue to be published (most notably in the New Yorker this week)

~~~
binxbolling
MIT is going to catch shit no matter their move here. None at all... they're
callous. Too soon... they're opportunistic. Too late... they're, well, too
late.

Instead, they're just going ahead and doing it, and it needed to be done, and
I applaud them for it. I'll probably go, and I won't forget MIT's role in this
tragedy, but I'll still be thankful the event is happening.

